
Simple is migrating to BBVA Compass - civilian
https://www.simple.com/company/simple-bbva-compass-we-re-moving
======
civilian
This was posted on April 28 2016, but as a user I first heard about this a
week ago.

This morning I got an email that now is the time to migrate, and that if I
don't migrate by Jan 15 2017 (less than a month??) my bank account will be
closed and I'll be mailed a check for my balance.

It feels like a really accelerated migration, and I wonder what % of users
they're going to lose.

